# Code 32 EGR



## 91boz (Sep 7, 2005)

I am having a code 32 "EGR" on my 90 240SX. I checked for blockage on the pipe from the exhaust manifold and it is clear. The manual says that If I manually activate the egr diaphram with my hand the revs should drop or the engine should stall. This does not happen. Where do I go from here and what do I check next?


----------



## dead1486 (Aug 25, 2005)

91boz said:


> I am having a code 32 "EGR" on my 90 240SX. I checked for blockage on the pipe from the exhaust manifold and it is clear. The manual says that If I manually activate the egr diaphram with my hand the revs should drop or the engine should stall. This does not happen. Where do I go from here and what do I check next?


In my opinion you should just remove the EGR altogether unless you have tight emissions laws. The EGR is detrimental to horsepower and is only there to recirculate exhaust gas back through the engine to to burn the exhaust more completely for a cleaner emissions reading at the exhaust tip. The code 32 should then be disabled as far as I know. Then again if you are keen on keeping the damn thing then this is as much as I can help you.

EBAY has a removal kit which would block off all ports and whatnot.. definitely a good thing to look into..


----------



## 91boz (Sep 7, 2005)

Hawaii does not have an emission test and I am definitely interested in bypassing the egr. I searched ebay and could not find a bypass kit for the egr. Could youprovide more details?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

http://motors.search.ebay.com/ka24de-egr_W0QQfromZR8QQsamcmZ6000QQsaspiZ2


----------

